
Show HN: Fast download from YouTube, Soundcloud, Vimeo hosted for $5/month - rosaldo
http://www.saveting.com
======
tattedup
I used the site to download a YouTube video in MP4 but there was no audio
track. I noticed for YouTube links you're offering separate downloads for
audio/video, but for Vimeo there's only video. I'd guess YouTube is storing
audio and video separately, perhaps?

~~~
mhlavacka
I've repaired it today. Can you try if that works for you? Thanks

~~~
tattedup
Sorry I did not reply sooner. The video I tested with is
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTcNtgA6gHs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTcNtgA6gHs)

Screenshot of what I'm seeing now, after your changes:
[http://i.imgur.com/KEIRUAI.png](http://i.imgur.com/KEIRUAI.png)

~~~
mhlavacka
Thanks for your reply. I repaired it for you. Hope it works now. First 6 ones
are with both - video and audio.
[http://imgur.com/EYU9o37](http://imgur.com/EYU9o37)

------
kolev
I don't see any option to pay for anything - you just put the video URL and
then download a selected format and that's it.

~~~
mhlavacka
I meant I'm hosting it for only $5/month for few K users

------
stinespring
With what sites does it work?

~~~
hlavackam
I tried those listed there and it works with all, but none else I tried
worked.

------
matulko
Where are you hosting it?

